# AMAZING GINGER TEA!!!!!!!



## vicsut (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

After 4 days of horrendous trapped wind whilst using Cyclogest and being unable to sleep for more than an hour at a time during the night....I have found a solution.

Lemon and ginger tea (from any shop). It is amazing. Had a cup last night before bed and slept soundly all night (apart from the odd toilet visit). No wind whatsoever.

Been drinking it throughout today aswell and really helping. Peppermint tea was suggested to me but I cant bear it so for those in the same situation try the Lemon and Ginger!!

Vicki


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

I might try that. I was so uncomfortable earlier today. My first time on cyclogest this month. Not sure if it is that causing the problems, but i shall try the tea (I have some in the cupboard) now.


----------



## vicsut (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Suzdee,

Just wondered how you got on with the tea?

Vicki


----------



## KtHK (Dec 22, 2009)

Does ginger tea help with coughing?  
I had a cold when I flew out for the transfer and it has now gone into my lungs.  The hacking is so bad I worry I will disrupt any implantation.  I know ginger is good for a lot of things, do you think it would help with coughing?
I have asthma so going low on the puffer at the moment, for at least another 8 days!
Thanks


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Vicki

The tea really helped. I like peppermint tea too so have been having both. It hasn't helped me sleep any better (but that's a whole other problem). At least the wind has died down...

KtHK - no idea of it helps with coughing but I can't imagine it would do any harm. Have you tried lemon and honey (with garlic in it if you can face it)? Not sure it would help but always helps me with colds.

Sxx


----------

